# Brewmate Software With Added Biab Support!



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

Just a quick update, we have now added BIAB Support to BrewMate, so if you are that way inclined check it out and let us know what you think.





Recipe Designer screen with the well known and loved DrSmurto's Golden Ale




BIAB BrewDay Mode - Which takes a recipe and automatically calculates Water Required, Strike Temp, Wort required pre-boil etc...




To Enable BIAB BrewDay Mode go to Settings / Default Settings / Recipe Type and select "BIAB"

BrewMate is BeerXML Compatible so you can exchange recipes with Brewers that use other software, Share it on the web and forums with ease.

BrewMate is Free and more details and a download link are on out website here ==> http://www.brewmate.net

Cheers Rob.


----------



## tavas

Awesome. Love your work!! :beerbang: :beer:


----------



## beerbrewer76543

A big high five to randyrob! :beerbang:


----------



## amarks5

Hi,

This software looks great, but every time I attempt to download it from this site my antivirus program (Norton) picks it up as a virus and reboots my computer.

Cheers,
Tony




randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update, we have now added BIAB Support to BrewMate, so if you are that way inclined check it out and let us know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 43839
> 
> 
> Recipe Designer screen with the well known and loved DrSmurto's Golden Ale
> 
> View attachment 43840
> 
> 
> BIAB BrewDay Mode - Which takes a recipe and automatically calculates Water Required, Strike Temp, Wort required pre-boil etc...
> 
> View attachment 43841
> 
> 
> To Enable BIAB BrewDay Mode go to Settings / Default Settings / Recipe Type and select "BIAB"
> 
> BrewMate is BeerXML Compatible so you can exchange recipes with Brewers that use other software, Share it on the web and forums with ease.
> 
> BrewMate is Free and more details and a download link are on out website here ==> http://www.brewmate.net
> 
> Cheers Rob.


----------



## nala

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update, we have now added BIAB Support to BrewMate, so if you are that way inclined check it out and let us know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 43839
> 
> 
> Recipe Designer screen with the well known and loved DrSmurto's Golden Ale
> 
> View attachment 43840
> 
> 
> BIAB BrewDay Mode - Which takes a recipe and automatically calculates Water Required, Strike Temp, Wort required pre-boil etc...
> 
> View attachment 43841
> 
> 
> To Enable BIAB BrewDay Mode go to Settings / Default Settings / Recipe Type and select "BIAB"
> 
> BrewMate is BeerXML Compatible so you can exchange recipes with Brewers that use other software, Share it on the web and forums with ease.
> 
> BrewMate is Free and more details and a download link are on out website here ==> http://www.brewmate.net
> 
> Cheers Rob.



Excellent software, can't wait to give it a try


----------



## Gustavoj

Just download it today 

ty for making this


----------



## randyrob

el tono said:


> Hi,
> 
> This software looks great, but every time I attempt to download it from this site my antivirus program (Norton) picks it up as a virus and reboots my computer.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tony



Hey Tony,

That is extremely odd, I can assure you that the BrewMate download does not have any viruses in it. I have even just double checked and ran it thru VirusTotal which runs multiple antivirus engines and it came up clean. Perhaps make sure your Norton is completely up to date and try again. pls let me kmow how you go.

Rob.


----------



## bignath

yep, downloaded cleanly and safely this afternoon and spent some time playing around with it.

Awesome work RR, also sent a PM to ya with some feedback.

Nath


----------



## amarks5

Hi Rob,

Thanks for your response.

I have just downloaded it successfully, buy first saving the .exe file and then executing it from my HDD. Previously I was attempting to run it online which brought up a "SONAR" virus message.

Anyway, many thanks for the product - it looks outstanding!

Cheers,

Tony





randyrob said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> That is extremely odd, I can assure you that the BrewMate download does not have any viruses in it. I have even just double checked and ran it thru VirusTotal which runs multiple antivirus engines and it came up clean. Perhaps make sure your Norton is completely up to date and try again. pls let me kmow how you go.
> 
> Rob.


----------



## randyrob

Hey Tony,

Thanks for the quick reply - glad you got there in the end.
Thanks for trying the software.

Cheers Rob.

P.S. A couple of my Favourite features of Brewmate; Forum Friendly Text Export / Being able to enter in recipes by Grain Percentage & Hops by Grams per Litre e.g. ==>

*Simcoe Summer Ale* (Blonde Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.4
Bitterness (IBU): 25.1 (Average)

87.5% Ale Malt
10% JWM Wheat Malt
2.5% Weyermann Carahell

0.4 g/L Magnum (13.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## keifer33

Brilliant work randyrob will definetly check it out. Will test it out my brew this weekend.


----------



## Screwtop

C'mon Rob, Step Mashing next please. I really want to use your software live "because it's really good and easy to use". But cant due to no step mashing.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## alkos

Well done! I've switched from Beertools couple of months ago and never looked back :chug: 


Keep up the good work, man!


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

Just a quick follow up, thought i'd better put my money where my mouth is and Brew a batch of beer using BIAB BrewDay Mode and see how close i got to calculated figures, my results were BLOODY CLOSE! I'm not actually a BIAB brewer so this was a really interesting experience for me to compare to 90+ batches on a Traditional AG setup.




Nipped down the LHBS and picked up a "Brew in a Bag" $9.95 Bargain! - Double Crushed the grain.




2400w Electric Brew Kettle with Temperature sensor on the right, 30L Urn on the left doubling as a CIP for my Chilling Gear.




Hang up my Mash Paddle in exchange for an official BIAB Mash Stirrer.




Mash-out - had to lift the bag slightly so as not to melt the Bag.




Draining last few mls.




Done and Dusted, super quick brewday, bit confusing not having to pump wort all over the place constantly and clean a heap of extra vessels and equipment, found it a bit hard to get my head around the "cloudy wort' in the kettle but the true results will be in the taste test in a month  

Cheers Rob.

*Simcoe Summer Ale*
Blonde Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 28.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.092
Total Hops (g): 62.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.4
Bitterness (IBU): 27.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.331 kg Ale Malt (87.51%)
0.609 kg JWM Wheat Malt (10%)
0.152 kg Weyermann Carahell (2.5%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
12.0 g Magnum Pellet (13.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
15.0 g PH 5.2 @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
10.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
10.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


*Mash*
----------------
Total Grain (kg): 6.092
Grain Temp (C): 25.0
Strike Water (L): 36.80
Grain Absorbtion (L/Kg): 0.60
Water / Grain Ratio (L/Kg): 6.04
Desired Mash Temp (C): 66.0
Strike Water Temp (C): 68.7
Total Mash Volume (L): 42.89

*Boil*
----------------
Wort Volume before Boil (L): 33.1
SG before Boil: 1.041 (P): 10.2
Boil Length (Minutes): 90.0
% Evaporation per Hour (5-15%): 8.0
Wort Volume after Boil (L): 29.2
SG after Boil: 1.045 (P): 11.2
Losses to Trub and Chiller: 0.0
Final Volume (L): 29.2
After Cooling (4% loss): 28.0

*Notes*
----------------
5/2/2011 10:30:49 AM : Start Brew Day

5/2/2011 10:35:41 AM : Added 5g Calcium Sulfate / 1TBL pH5.2 into 37L Strike Water

5/2/2011 10:40:02 AM : Double Crushed Grain

2/5/2011 11:10:00 AM : Strike Temp 68.7*c Dough In

2/5/2011 11:15:00 AM : Mash Temp 67*c

2/5/2011 11:32:38 AM : 1/2 Way thru mash before stir = 65.5*c / After stir = 64.7*c

2/5/2011 11:47:43 AM : 64.7*c

2/5/2011 12:03:41 PM : 64.3*c 

2/5/2011 12:04:02 PM : Stir and Add heat for Mash Out

2/5/2011 12:19:06 PM : Hit 75*c / Stir and Lift Mash Bag

2/5/2011 12:25:24 PM : 32L Preboil @ 9.5 Brix (1.039)

2/5/2011 12:56:38 PM : Kettle reaches rolling boil / skim break

2/5/2011 1:27:36 PM : add Bittering Hop

2/5/2011 2:10:36 PM : add Flavour Hops

2/5/2011 2:25:56 PM : Flameout / add Aroma Hops 

2/5/2011 2:25:58 PM : End Boil 29.5L @ 11 Brix (1.045)

2/5/2011 2:52:04 PM : Cleanup Done, Fermentation Fridge set to 20*c


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Nice effort Rob, if you only had a Gryphon BIAB you would have got that thing out of the kettle hole easier. 
GB


----------



## randyrob

Hey GB,

Your not wrong! it was a spur of the moment brew and first thing i did was log into your site to order them
but they were out of stock  so looks like your Mum has a bit of a back log of BIABers to please!

Rob.


----------



## ianh

Thanks for the software Rob, just looking/ getting set up for BIAB may save me doing a spreadsheet.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Jimmeh

hey Rob, what settings would you change to get the numbers closer?

cheers mate

Jim


----------



## raul777

cool was using pro mash but will make the switch cheers


----------



## ultravista

*randyrob*, thank you for the software. Is this metric only?


----------



## Jimmeh

ultravista said:


> *randyrob*, thank you for the software. Is this metric only?



There is US support built in


----------



## randyrob

Jimmeh said:


> hey Rob, what settings would you change to get the numbers closer?
> 
> cheers mate
> 
> Jim



Hey Jim,

I'm not to sure i would, I ended up with 29.5L @ the end of boil after losses to cooling/trub/hops/chiller I ended up with 23L @ 1.045
bang on what i was after. i have since tried to push the limits of my BIAB system using 13.5kg of grain & 35L of water in a 50L keggle,
2 hour mash, 2 hour boil and adding 280g of hops during the boil to end up with 23L @ 1.107, mind you eff was down 4% from my previous
standard batch but you get that with high gravity beers. 




ultravista said:


> *randyrob*, thank you for the software. Is this metric only?



Hey Ultravista,

Nope - you can change units to Gallons, Ounces & Fahrenheit under Settings

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

randyrob said:


> Hey GB,
> 
> Your not wrong! it was a spur of the moment brew and first thing i did was log into your site to order them
> but they were out of stock  so looks like your Mum has a bit of a back log of BIABers to please!
> 
> Rob.


Hi Rob
Mum has been ill for the last few months so I can t push her like I did before. She will only make them when she feels up to it.
Could have seen you right with a seconds bag though.
GB


----------



## randyrob

Hey GB,

If you weren't married i'd come over there and give you a big kiss!

Love your work
Rob.


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

Just a quick FYI, i've had a heap of q's about the inbuilt timers in BrewMate and i will try to explain it a little.

Even if you use another Brewing Program as your primary software you can still import your Recipe and use the Timers/Alarms in BrewMate!





Here i have opened Alex T's (Head Brewer from Little Creatures) Award Winning APA Recipe
I then click on Timers (Arrow pointing to it in Red)




..and Click Start




During the Mash or Boil when any Ingredients are required an alarm will sound with a pop up box letting you know what is required.

Simple Realy

Cheers Rob.


----------



## nala

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick FYI, i've had a heap of q's about the inbuilt timers in BrewMate and i will try to explain it a little.
> 
> Even if you use another Brewing Program as your primary software you can still import your Recipe and use the Timers/Alarms in BrewMate!
> 
> View attachment 43975
> 
> 
> Here i have opened Alex T's (Head Brewer from Little Creatures) Award Winning APA Recipe
> I then click on Timers (Arrow pointing to it in Red)
> 
> View attachment 43976
> 
> 
> ..and Click Start
> 
> View attachment 43977
> 
> 
> During the Mash or Boil when any Ingredients are required an alarm will sound with a pop up box letting you know what is required.
> 
> Simple Realy
> 
> Cheers Rob.



Rob,
can these recipes in www.brewmate.net be downloaded to the Brewmate software ?
The screen shot you have shown can only be achieved if the boil time is set to 61 minutes, or am I wrong again.


----------



## randyrob

nala said:


> Rob,
> can these recipes in www.brewmate.net be downloaded to the Brewmate software ?
> The screen shot you have shown can only be achieved if the boil time is set to 61 minutes, or am I wrong again.



Hey Nala,

Yes the recipes can be downloaded and loaded into Brewmate,
If you have a look at the recipes page http://www.brewmate.net/recipe
there is a "Save" column with a Blue Icon next to each recipe, you just need to click on that and it will save the recipe
to your computer for opening in BrewMate, We also have a live Twitter feed of the recipes ==> http://www.twitter.com/brewmate

I just set the recipe to 61 Minutes to show the screenshots as an example, The recipe was originally a 75 Minute boil but i wasn't
going to wait 15 minutes to take a screenshot of the 60 Minute Hop addition.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Xarb

Hey randyrob, thanks for the software, it looks great!

I typed out a long question for you but just before posting spied the "Lock Ingredients" button. Perfect thanks!


----------



## Bribie G

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick follow up, thought i'd better put my money where my mouth is and Brew a batch of beer using BIAB BrewDay Mode and see how close i got to calculated figures, my results were BLOODY CLOSE! *I'm not actually a BIAB brewer* so this was a really interesting experience for me to compare to 90+ batches on a Traditional AG setup.



Betcha are now :icon_cheers: 
How is the beer looking?

Sorry to hear about your Mum Nev, hope she's a lot better. 

Rob I had trouble installing the ".NET" framework, it kept freezing - I'll reboot and try it again.

Cheers
BribieG


----------



## Bribie G

Woot





Thanks mate

Edit: just typed in a recipe that I've also done on B.S. and BrewMate has predicted the amount of strike water to within a few ml. of what I normally use anyway for a 5K grain bill.... looking sweet so far :super:


----------



## Bribie G

One thing I like is that you can play around with hop additions and if you add a 60 min to the end of the list at the last minute, when you print out the recipe as a hard copy to take it into the brewery, it has sorted out and listed the additions in order of time. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted

A timer ! That's great, because Im always too lazy to dig mine out and rely on watching the clock on my PC. 

Wondering if you plan to take into account the mash pH measurements for BIAB.


----------



## bradsbrew

BribieG said:


> One thing I like is that you can play around with hop additions and if you add a 60 min to the end of the list at the last minute, when you print out the recipe as a hard copy to take it into the brewery, it has sorted out and listed the additions in order of time. :icon_cheers:



Hey Bribie you can click on any of the titles for columns and it will sort it in the order you prefer makes it good for my OCD  . Ingredients should be listed in certain orders and thats the way it must be.

Cheers


----------



## randyrob

Xarb said:


> Hey randyrob, thanks for the software, it looks great!
> 
> I typed out a long question for you but just before posting spied the "Lock Ingredients" button. Perfect thanks!



Hey Xarb - ahh yes, gald you worked it out!




BribieG said:


> Betcha are now :icon_cheers:
> How is the beer looking?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Mum Nev, hope she's a lot better.
> 
> Rob I had trouble installing the ".NET" framework, it kept freezing - I'll reboot and try it again.
> 
> Cheers
> BribieG



Hey Bribieg - Beer looks good, but tastes even better!




Came out slightly drier than my usual mashing schedule but i guess that needs to be tweaked for the BIAB process,
also a slight bit of chill haze that I don't usually get but that doesn't detract from the flavor and I can perhaps improve that too...

Tempting! i'll see how my American Barley Wine comes out before I make the mad dash over to the method, it's tasting good out of the Hydro (1.107-1.018)



BribieG said:


> Woot
> 
> View attachment 44257
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Edit: just typed in a recipe that I've also done on B.S. and BrewMate has predicted the amount of strike water to within a few ml. of what I normally use anyway for a 5K grain bill.... looking sweet so far :super:



Good that you got it going and had a chance to have a play with it.

Thanks for trying that out - appreciate it.



BribieG said:


> One thing I like is that you can play around with hop additions and if you add a 60 min to the end of the list at the last minute, when you print out the recipe as a hard copy to take it into the brewery, it has sorted out and listed the additions in order of time. :icon_cheers:



Yes made way too many mistakes on Brew Day and left the 60 minute addition till last when reading a recipe printout - so it made sense to me.



Silo Ted said:


> A timer ! That's great, because Im always too lazy to dig mine out and rely on watching the clock on my PC.
> 
> Wondering if you plan to take into account the mash pH measurements for BIAB.



Yes gotto love the timer.



bradsbrew said:


> Hey Bribie you can click on any of the titles for columns and it will sort it in the order you prefer makes it good for my OCD  . Ingredients should be listed in certain orders and thats the way it must be.
> 
> Cheers




OCD and Brewing are same of the one i think

Cheers Rob.


----------



## jyo

Echoing what others have said. This is a great program. Cheers, Rob.
John.


----------



## rotten

Gday Rob, been using brewmate since v2 i think. Although I'm 3V it's great to see BIAB added. Keep up the good work.
Cheers
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## big_dazza27

Great program Rob! Much appreciated :icon_cheers: 

One question though. I've entered 4.0L/kg water/grain ratio in the settings but when i go to "Brew Day" to get my strike water volume and temp it's locked in at 6.20L/kg. Is there any way to change this?

Thanks

Darran


----------



## keifer33

big_dazza27 said:


> Great program Rob! Much appreciated :icon_cheers:
> 
> One question though. I've entered 4.0L/kg water/grain ratio in the settings but when i go to "Brew Day" to get my strike water volume and temp it's locked in at 6.20L/kg. Is there any way to change this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Darran



The default in this sense doesnt appear to remain locked and calculates based on the optimum grain amount to the amount of water then taking into account evaporation and batch sizes to make sure you end up with the right amount of liquid at the end of the boil. If you alter your amount of grain that number will decrease and visa versa. Im sure randy might be able to add a bit more but it makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## big_dazza27

I understand it's giving total volume taking into account grain absorbtion and evaporation however i tend to mash at about 3.5-4.0L/kg (my understanding of optimum ratio) which usually gives me efficiency in the high 70's. When i have used the full volume to mash in i haven't gotten above 70% efficiency.

Anyway no big deal, it just seems like it gives you the option to enter your preferred ratio but doesn't transfer. Thought it might've been something simple to tweak.

Not meaning to sound like i'm complaining.


----------



## keifer33

big_dazza27 said:


> I understand it's giving total volume taking into account grain absorbtion and evaporation however i tend to mash at about 3.5-4.0L/kg (my understanding of optimum ratio) which usually gives me efficiency in the high 70's. When i have used the full volume to mash in i haven't gotten above 70% efficiency.
> 
> Anyway no big deal, it just seems like it gives you the option to enter your preferred ratio but doesn't transfer. Thought it might've been something simple to tweak.
> 
> Not meaning to sound like i'm complaining.



If you drop it over to All-grain it does allow so it must just be the BIAB locking it in. That way you might be able to transfer the figures over and change it


----------



## time-travelers

Hi! - I just tried downloading the software and I'm getting the following message;

Oops! This link appears broken.
DNS error occurred. Server cannot be found.

Any suggestions?

Thank you,
Linda


----------



## Silo Ted

^^^

His site is down on my end as well. Have PM'd randyrob to advise.


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the heads up, I've logged a support incident with our Hosting Company.
It appears to be back up on my end, is it working for everyone else?

Cheers Rob.


----------



## pdilley

I just d/l now. It worked fine, although I may not go through installing Win7 on my next Mac so that would be a bummer.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## JestersDarts

Sertvetrs still down for me...

I will try again later though, looks the goods


----------



## Superoo

Just downloaded, all cool 

great work Rob,


----------



## black_labb

I've been using brewmate for a while now and just want to say its a great software. thanks randyrob


----------



## Bribie G

I've been getting same problem for a week or so now, seems to be working for some but not for others. I've used Chrome, Firefox and Opera. Remote server not found.


----------



## time-travelers

Just downloaded using Internet Explorer. Worked fine, thank you!!


----------



## Bribie G

Back up now, whatever the problem was


----------



## kjparker

One idea I had as a handy addition would be a converter from Brix to SG, The refractometer i have only measures brix, so it would save me from crunching it!


----------



## randyrob

clueless said:


> One idea I had as a handy addition would be a converter from Brix to SG, The refractometer i have only measures brix, so it would save me from crunching it!



Hey Clueless

Is this what you are looking for?

Tools > Refractometer Calc





Cheers Rob.


----------



## bradsbrew

Hey Rob how hard would it be, if even possible, to add cube hopping when using no-chill to the calculator for IBU's?

Cheers Brad


----------



## insane_rosenberg

G'Day Rob,

I have an issue with the way the fermentable mass is being calculated if I enter my fermentables by percentage (as I always do).

When I enter sugars or LDME or honey (items that aren't mashed), and then adjust the efficiency, the mass of sugar (etc) required is changed.

According to "Designing Great Beers" by Daniels, these extra fermentables should always be considered to be 100% efficient. Hence changing the efficiency of the mash should not change the mass of extra fermentable required.

Has anyone else noticed this? Is there some factor of the efficiency that I am not considering?

-Shane.

Edit: grammar.


----------



## black_labb

Shane R said:


> G'Day Rob,
> 
> I have an issue with the way the fermentable mass is being calculated if I enter my fermentables by percentage (as I always do).
> 
> When I enter sugars or LDME or honey (items that aren't mashed), and then adjust the efficiency, the mass of sugar (etc) required is changed.
> 
> According to "Designing Great Beers" by Daniels, these extra fermentables should always be considered to be 100% efficient. Hence changing the efficiency of the mash should not change the mass of extra fermentable required.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Is there some factor of the efficiency that I am not considering?
> 
> -Shane.
> 
> Edit: grammar.




I've just put only lme in the field and the efficiency doesnt change a thing in terms of og so it seems fine to me.


----------



## ekul

I noticed this awhile ago. I thought it was weird that i would need more sugar if i calculated my efficiency a little lower, you'd think it would stay the same no matter what.

This brewmate software really is the bomb. I find it way easier than beersmith to use, and it has a better feel about it too. When i first started brewing i got brewmate to practice on with the intention of 'upgrading' to beersmith when i knew what i was doing. I tried beersmith a few months ago and i quickly went back to brewmate.

Thanks Rob!


----------



## unrealeous

A possible feature request - convert an AG recipe to extract. That would get the hoards using it.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry754676


----------



## Screwtop

ekul said:


> This brewmate software really is the bomb. I find it way easier than beersmith to use, and it has a better feel about it too.




Sure is, but alas no step mashing so I can't use it live on brewday. If your a single batch sparger it's the best there is.

Screwy


----------



## insane_rosenberg

> I've just put only lme in the field and the efficiency doesnt change a thing in terms of og so it seems fine to me.



True, 100% LDME works as it should.

But if you adjust this recipe to 5% Crystal 30 - 95% LDME and then change the efficiency the mass required of LDME changes. And from my understanding that is a bug.


----------



## whitegoose

Shane R said:


> True, 100% LDME works as it should.
> 
> But if you adjust this recipe to 5% Crystal 30 - 95% LDME and then change the efficiency the mass required of LDME changes. And from my understanding that is a bug.


But wouldn't that be decreasing the efficiency = less extract from the crystal,which means you need more fermentables to maintain you target gravity... So to ccompensate you can increase the grain, increase the DME, or increase both... So which is correct? Sounds like you want it to only increase the grain, but it increasing both? Not sure it's a bug, just a difference in opinion 

Mind you I'm imagining the behaviour, I'm not actually trying it now...


----------



## insane_rosenberg

> decreasing the efficiency = less extract from the crystal,which means you need more fermentables to maintain you target gravity... So to ccompensate you can increase the grain, increase the DME, or increase both...



Your imagining of the behavior is correct.

However, I've specified in my example recipe that I only want 95% of my fermentables to come from the DME. So if the efficiency drops, and I add more DME (which is always 100% efficient), I would then be getting more than 95% from the DME.

Hence my expected behavior would always be to increase the grain so it yields the required percentage of fermentables.

Edit: Spelling


----------



## thelastspud

Hey anyone get it working with wine in ubuntu?


----------



## mckenry

Screwtop said:


> Sure is, but alas no step mashing so I can't use it live on brewday. If your a single batch sparger it's the best there is.
> 
> Screwy



This is what I came looking for answers to. Couldnt find it in the software. So no step mashing plans? Its the only thing stopping me using it.


----------



## whitegoose

Shane R said:


> Your imagining of the behavior is correct.
> 
> However, I've specified in my example recipe that I only want 95% of my fermentables to come from the DME. So if the efficiency drops, and I add more DME (which is always 100% efficient), I would then be getting more than 95% from the DME.
> 
> Hence my expected behavior would always be to increase the grain so it yields the required percentage of fermentables.
> 
> Edit: Spelling


So you are actually saying that the *percentage* of DME increases? Not just the amount? That doesn't right - sound like a bug... I was assuming the amounts of both the crystal and the DME were increasing to compensate, but the percentages were staying at 5 and 95.


----------



## randyrob

Shane R said:


> G'Day Rob,
> 
> I have an issue with the way the fermentable mass is being calculated if I enter my fermentables by percentage (as I always do).
> 
> When I enter sugars or LDME or honey (items that aren't mashed), and then adjust the efficiency, the mass of sugar (etc) required is changed.
> 
> According to "Designing Great Beers" by Daniels, these extra fermentables should always be considered to be 100% efficient. Hence changing the efficiency of the mash should not change the mass of extra fermentable required.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Is there some factor of the efficiency that I am not considering?
> 
> -Shane.
> 
> Edit: grammar.




Hey Shane,

Thankyou ever so much - you are completely correct and I apologise for the oversight on my Behalf.
I have had a quick look at the code and I believe that I have solved the bug that you have picked up
So in honour have named the release after you  

BrewMate v1.09 - The Shane Rosenberg Rocks Edition.

It's live on the website now ==> http://www.brewmate.net/downloads

So if you want to give it a spin and report back that would be fantastic

Cheers Rob.

P.s. I'm a little bit pushed for time at the minute but I will reply to the other questions that have been asked in the last few posts as soon as I can.


----------



## kjparker

Awesome! thats exactly it!



randyrob said:


> Hey Clueless
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> Tools > Refractometer Calc
> 
> View attachment 44840
> 
> 
> Cheers Rob.


----------



## insane_rosenberg

> So if you want to give it a spin and report back that would be fantastic



Awesome  

Thanks Rob, definitely seems to be working like I expected now. Even went back to the recipes I've been working on. I had to delete and re-enter the sugars and now they're all good.

Congrats on a top bit of software mate, and thanks again for the fast update!


----------



## beerbrewer76543

I get an error when not connected to the internet. The program searches for a cookie and freezes up if not connected as I have my browser set to delete cookies upon closing. Any tips?


----------



## randyrob

Hey L_Bomb,

I will have a look into it for you, but for now you can turn "Check for Updates" Off and that will resolve the problem.


Settings > Program Settings > Check for Updates > Off > Save & CLose

Lemme know how it goes.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Bribie G

I've recently switched from BS to BM and took my recipe folder along to the BABBs meeting. With the BS printouts people were going crosseyed and scratching their heads but the mood definitely lightened when they scanned the logical, well set out BM pages. Thanks for a fine product :icon_cheers:


----------



## ekul

Two features that i'd really like to see would be:

Boil off calculations. I always stuff this part up. I've looked everywhere to find a calculation to estimate how much is going ot be boiled off. When i was orginally looking ofr something i thought surface area of the boil would be the biggest consideration, however this is wrong when talking about boiling wort. Since the water vapour is being formed in the boil, the biggest consideration is the amount of heat being applied. 

So far all i've got is that it takes 540 calories to boil one gram of water. And i know that my burner is apparently 200MJ. HOwever i don't have it on full bore and also a LOT of heat is not going into the boil.


Nochill calculations- if there was a box somehwere that you could add a nochill value this would be great. Like if you calculate nochill to add 15mins to your hop bitterness you'd put 15 in the box and then when a recipe is being formulated the 60 30 and 10 min additions would have their IBU's calculated as if they were 75, 45 and 25. Being able to set the nochill difference would be better than just having it set at ,say, 15, because depending on the weather in you local area it changes this addition.

Obviously when calculating a recipe it is easy to just change the values, but it would be an awesome feature.


----------



## proudscum

Can anyone tell me which scale brewmate uses for crystal?

lovibond/ebc


----------



## bullfrog

I've been using this software since you posted it on HB&B, Rob, and it's terrific. Feels like I'm updating it every time I open it, so you're obviously still working hard to constantly improve it. Love your work, mate.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

+1 for no chill option for auto correcting IBUs :icon_cheers:


----------



## bignath

+2 for no chill calculations.

Rob, i love your software fella! Have switched over from one of the big boys software to yours and i must say i much prefer yours.

an auto calculator for no chill would top it all off for me.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery

+3 for no chill calculation. It is a great program for the BIAB'ers ... brilliant.
cheers
BBB


----------



## bullfrog

Is there even any formulae from which they could factor in no-chill hop isomerisation? I'm yet to have seen one. Unless you are all just saying "put in an option that makes your timer feature subtract ten minutes from each hop addition" I don't understand what you're asking for.


----------



## bignath

bullfrog said:


> Is there even any formulae from which they could factor in no-chill hop isomerisation? I'm yet to have seen one. Unless you are all just saying "put in an option that makes your timer feature subtract ten minutes from each hop addition" I don't understand what you're asking for.




For me to use a feature like having a no chill option, it wouldn't have to be super accurate. I'd be really happy with a drop down box, or a checkbox or something that adds on a variety of times depending on whether you chill, slow chill, or no chill at all.
Maybe if it had a selection of times that you could choose based upon what your system and environment is like, so you could then repeat with some degree of consistency, a (roughly) expected result.

At the moment, i'm slow chilling/no chilling. If i have a recipe that has half a dozen hop additions (smurtos golden ale for example), instead of tweaking each of the times of the hop additions to resemble the bittering profile, if you could have one button that applied a selected amount of time to the recipe without changing the recipe times, this would be awesome. The alarms would still go off at the times you want them too, but your bitterness would be much easier to deal with in the final product.

Cheers,

Nath


----------



## randyrob

proudscum said:


> Can anyone tell me which scale brewmate uses for crystal?
> 
> lovibond/ebc



Hello Proudscum,

The Crystal was originally entered in SRM (Standard Research Method)

you can also add & edit fermentables to suit what ever you are using (Edit / Fermentables)

Cheers Rob.


----------



## randyrob

ekul said:


> Two features that i'd really like to see would be:
> 
> Boil off calculations. I always stuff this part up. I've looked everywhere to find a calculation to estimate how much is going ot be boiled off. When i was orginally looking ofr something i thought surface area of the boil would be the biggest consideration, however this is wrong when talking about boiling wort. Since the water vapour is being formed in the boil, the biggest consideration is the amount of heat being applied.
> 
> So far all i've got is that it takes 540 calories to boil one gram of water. And i know that my burner is apparently 200MJ. HOwever i don't have it on full bore and also a LOT of heat is not going into the boil.
> 
> 
> Nochill calculations- if there was a box somehwere that you could add a nochill value this would be great. Like if you calculate nochill to add 15mins to your hop bitterness you'd put 15 in the box and then when a recipe is being formulated the 60 30 and 10 min additions would have their IBU's calculated as if they were 75, 45 and 25. Being able to set the nochill difference would be better than just having it set at ,say, 15, because depending on the weather in you local area it changes this addition.
> 
> Obviously when calculating a recipe it is easy to just change the values, but it would be an awesome feature.






L_Bomb said:


> +1 for no chill option for auto correcting IBUs :icon_cheers:






Big Nath said:


> +2 for no chill calculations.
> 
> Rob, i love your software fella! Have switched over from one of the big boys software to yours and i must say i much prefer yours.
> 
> an auto calculator for no chill would top it all off for me.






Bada Bing Brewery said:


> +3 for no chill calculation. It is a great program for the BIAB'ers ... brilliant.
> cheers
> BBB






bullfrog said:


> Is there even any formulae from which they could factor in no-chill hop isomerisation? I'm yet to have seen one. Unless you are all just saying "put in an option that makes your timer feature subtract ten minutes from each hop addition" I don't understand what you're asking for.






Big Nath said:


> For me to use a feature like having a no chill option, it wouldn't have to be super accurate. I'd be really happy with a drop down box, or a checkbox or something that adds on a variety of times depending on whether you chill, slow chill, or no chill at all.
> Maybe if it had a selection of times that you could choose based upon what your system and environment is like, so you could then repeat with some degree of consistency, a (roughly) expected result.
> 
> At the moment, i'm slow chilling/no chilling. If i have a recipe that has half a dozen hop additions (smurtos golden ale for example), instead of tweaking each of the times of the hop additions to resemble the bittering profile, if you could have one button that applied a selected amount of time to the recipe without changing the recipe times, this would be awesome. The alarms would still go off at the times you want them too, but your bitterness would be much easier to deal with in the final product.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nath



Hey Guys,

I'm loving the discussion on adding a No-Chill option to BrewMate. I for one think it is a great idea and have done a fair bit of experimentation myself and even tried and
to develop a continuous isomerization calculator, some of the suggestions about having a tickbox and a user defined variable of extended time with a column could just work...
If enough people were to experiment with it we could have some ball park default values that people could tweak to their system. 

Another Suggestion I have had for No-Chill Brewers from a user was to add Paturization Units calculations, so Homebrewers can be sure their No Chill Cubes wont have nasty bugs in them .
There is some formulas for that here http://madgetech.com/pdf_files/app_notes/PU.SU._app_note.pdf


Cheers Rob.


----------



## Bribie G

Rob
When printing or exporting to text file for posting on forums or sending to people, any chance of putting in the ABV% ?
Cheers


----------



## Tim

I'd kill for a version of Brewmate that runs natively on Mac OSX. I keep having to switch from my office machine (win) to my home machine (mac) and it drives me insane.


----------



## stux

Tim said:


> I'd kill for a version of Brewmate that runs natively on Mac OSX. I keep having to switch from my office machine (win) to my home machine (mac) and it drives me insane.



I'd like that too, but I somehow suspect its not really feasible


----------



## tipsy

mckenry said:


> This is what I came looking for answers to. Couldnt find it in the software. So no step mashing plans? Its the only thing stopping me using it.



I'd use it if it had step mashing as well.


----------



## Shifter

Tim said:


> I'd kill for a version of Brewmate that runs natively on Mac OSX. I keep having to switch from my office machine (win) to my home machine (mac) and it drives me insane.



I'm with you mate, be real good to get a Mac app - can anyone help in that regard?


----------



## Charst

Shifter said:


> I'm with you mate, be real good to get a Mac app - can anyone help in that regard?



+1 for the Mac App.

I use Beer Alchemy but find it to sometimes be buggy.


----------



## sjcampbell

Another one for a Mac port. If not an iPhone/iPad app. But as has been said it might not be feasible depending how it was written. 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## seemax

I know it's not a perfect solution but you can run it (or others like Beersmith) on Wine or equivalent pretty easily on OSX. 

Worse still is run XP in a virtual box with your choice of software, but this will hog your resources a little.


----------



## Bribie G

Hi Rob, coming thick and fast  

I've found a wee glitch, I'm just having a play with recipes for the forthcoming comps season and entered a couple - Dry Stout and Mild. Because of my naming "convention" which lists the AHBC class, when I save them, Brewmate assumes I am giving them the file extension "1" and "5" respectively, and saves them according to this "instruction". So they don't get saved as XML and I've lost them. See screenshot.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

Michael, how does it go if you try naming the file *.xml? For example; Comp 2011 Dry Stout 11.1.xml


----------



## keifer33

You can just name your file and drop .XML as the last bit Bribie

Stout.11.1.xml

*edit* beaten by my slow phone typing


----------



## Bribie G

Yes, I just renamed them in Windows and got them back. :icon_chickcheers: 
Cheers

That's great, I can tackle the other 34 now - erm, how do you make Roggenbier ?


----------



## randyrob

Hey BribieG,

Thanks for see the screenshot but I can't seem to replicate your problem, 
No mater how many dots or if i put the .xml in or not it always saves it as an xml in Brewmate for me.

Any more hints on how you managed to do it would be good!

Cheers Rob.

P.S. good luck in the comps looking forward to seeing the recipes.


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

If there is a member here called Drew Peakcock can you please PM me your email address you provided me is bouncing 

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Bribie G

Just made up this award winner, named it as in top left text box, clicked save (bottom left button) , and ended up with the following:


----------



## randyrob

Hey BribieG,

Ahh Gotcha!

Very well spotted, just wait one of these days i'll have to name a release after you :icon_cheers: 

I've squashed that particular bug and uploaded it to the BrewMate website for you to tryout for me.

Cheers Rob.

P.s. that recipe doesn't looked very balanced mate!


----------



## randyrob

BribieG said:


> Rob
> When printing or exporting to text file for posting on forums or sending to people, any chance of putting in the ABV% ?
> Cheers



Something like this



Code:


[b]Party Wee[/b]

American Pale Ale



[b]Recipe Specs[/b]

----------------

Batch Size (L):		   28.0

Total Grain (kg):		 7.471

Total Hops (g):		   90.00

Original Gravity (OG):	1.055  (P): 13.6

Final Gravity (FG):	   1.014  (P): 3.6

Alcohol by Volume (ABV):  5.40%  

Colour (SRM):			 6.9   (EBC): 13.6

Bitterness (IBU):		 34.1   (Average)

Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65

Boil Time (Minutes):	  60



[b]Grain Bill[/b]

----------------

6.350 kg Maris Otter Malt (85%)

0.747 kg Munich I (10%)

0.374 kg Wheat Malt (5%)



[b]Hop Bill[/b]

----------------

30.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

30.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

30.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)



[b]Misc Bill[/b]

----------------



Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.

Fermented at 20C with US_05





Recipe Generated with [b][url=http://www.brewmate.net]BrewMate[/url][/b]


----------



## kelbygreen

Mine has a glitch set 21lt put in 100% LDME says 2.9kg. then I put in 90% LDME and 10% dex and LDME is 3.8kg and dex is 360g well thats rough guess as I am on linux. So I dunno whats going on there the volume and gravity didnt change just a addition of dex and % changes


----------



## randyrob

BribieG said:


> Rob
> When printing or exporting to text file for posting on forums or sending to people, any chance of putting in the ABV% ?
> Cheers



OK both text exports now have Alcohol by Volume (ABV) on them, The update is available on the BrewMate Website if you want to give it a go.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## randyrob

kelbygreen said:


> Mine has a glitch set 21lt put in 100% LDME says 2.9kg. then I put in 90% LDME and 10% dex and LDME is 3.8kg and dex is 360g well thats rough guess as I am on linux. So I dunno whats going on there the volume and gravity didnt change just a addition of dex and % changes



Hello Kelbygreen,

I'll have a look at this now, what do you have the OG Set to?

If your just dealing with Extract/Sugars you're better off setting your efficiency to 100% for now.

I'm


----------



## kelbygreen

OG was 1050. Yeah will try that thanks. I was just playing around with it already had the recipe in the spreadsheet. But should be helpful on my next biab brew


----------



## Bribie G

sweet


----------



## randyrob

Hey BribieG,

Thanks for double checking that for me, Have you also seen i've added ABV to recipe printouts/exports as well!

Cheers Rob.


----------



## randyrob

Screwtop said:


> Sure is, but alas no step mashing so I can't use it live on brewday. If your a single batch sparger it's the best there is.
> 
> Screwy






mckenry said:


> This is what I came looking for answers to. Couldnt find it in the software. So no step mashing plans? Its the only thing stopping me using it.






tipsy said:


> I'd use it if it had step mashing as well.



Hey Guys,

I've picked up a new developer (a fellow AHB'er!) and he's got the skills and is very motivated and has been busily plugging away at the changes needed for BrewMate to support
Multi-Step Mashing so all i can say is Stay Tuned, you Hardcore AG'ers will be looked after.

Rob.


----------



## bignath

you're a legend!

any chance of the no chill scenario?


----------



## Screwtop

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've picked up a new developer (a fellow AHB'er!) and he's got the skills and is very motivated and has been busily plugging away at the changes needed for BrewMate to support
> Multi-Step Mashing so all i can say is Stay Tuned, you Hardcore AG'ers will be looked after.
> 
> Rob.




Yesssssssssss!


----------



## TmC

Just downloaded this now, awesome tool! Thanks :beerbang:


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

Hmmm, sounds like it might be time for a change of softwarez...


----------



## pdilley

<does a little dance> :icon_chickcheers: :icon_cheers: 

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Bribie G

Rob, here's a curly one. 
A fair few brewers of lower alcohol beers such as lawnmowers and UK Milds mash at a higher temperature.
Is your mash temp. button at the bottom of the screen attached to any code at the moment? For example setting it to 64 or 70 doesn't make any difference in either the FG field or the ABV - whereas in the real world it would have a significant effect.
Is this a work in progress?

Cheers


----------



## Nick JD

How is the IBU calculated? Tinseth, Rager, Garatz? Is the equation varied on high and low SG?

I see the IBUs of this software coming out quite a bit lower than others.


----------



## unrealeous

Nick JD said:


> How is the IBU calculated? Tinseth, Rager, Garatz? Is the equation varied on high and low SG?
> 
> I see the IBUs of this software coming out quite a bit lower than others.


It defaults to an average between Tinseth and Rager - but you can change it to one of these two in the settings

Not sure about high and low SG's


----------



## randyrob

BribieG said:


> Rob, here's a curly one.
> A fair few brewers of lower alcohol beers such as lawnmowers and UK Milds mash at a higher temperature.
> Is your mash temp. button at the bottom of the screen attached to any code at the moment? For example setting it to 64 or 70 doesn't make any difference in either the FG field or the ABV - whereas in the real world it would have a significant effect.
> Is this a work in progress?
> 
> Cheers



Hey BribieG,

Yes your correct the Mash Temp/Time is only used at the moment for the BrewDay Mode and Mash Timer.

I'd be more than happy to add in some code for the program to do what you have suggested (much like it will adjust the FG/ABV with different fermentability of ingredients.

Has anyone got any literature/formulas/articles/books/information on this subject?




Nick JD said:


> How is the IBU calculated? Tinseth, Rager, Garatz? Is the equation varied on high and low SG?
> 
> I see the IBUs of this software coming out quite a bit lower than others.




Hey Nick JD,

unrealeous is bang on the money. Tinseth, Rager or an Average of Both. I'm not sure anyone uses Garatz.

It will also give you AAU's and %age of total contribution if you wave over the IBU Fields.

I'd have to double check the code but there was a heap of discussion in the early days of the development of BrewMate,
and after trying many things in regards to SG, we agreed on taking an average of preboil and post boil values.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## ekul

Randy rob, you really are a legend. Do you have a plan to start charging for the software once you've finished it? Its pretty good, i find it much easier to use than beer smith and more visually pleasing.

Thanks mate


----------



## randyrob

ekul said:


> Randy rob, you really are a legend. Do you have a plan to start charging for the software once you've finished it? Its pretty good, i find it much easier to use than beer smith and more visually pleasing.
> 
> Thanks mate



Hey ekul,

It has never been my intention to charge for the program, I find it hard to believe I'd ever get recouped for the hundreds of 
hours of coding i've sunk into the program. I have really been doing it for the greater good "BEER"
I believe recipes should be shared, but saying that I have just added a PayPal Donate button to the download section of
the site to try and cover some of the costs for the domain and hosting so the project can be sustainable.

There should be another release of BrewMate out fairly shortly and I was going thru the giant list of suggestions
and came across one from BribieG asking for a "Date Brewed" field. I have been working on that but I'm interested
in what fields people would like to see on the Recipe?





Cheers Rob.


----------



## Bribie G

That calendar tool looks awesome, just what I need as I often pitch a few days after I brew (nochill) and sometimes slip a day or two. That, plus the ability to open a recipe from the .txt file from within Brewmate itself rather than having to go through the "back door" in Windows to chase up the file would be awesome. Very useful for emailing or PMing a recipe or posting on a forum.


----------



## keifer33

All the fields look good but a thought was for a check box where the user can select the options they want to use. Will also donate when I get the chance.


----------



## DU99

ever thought of zipping the current recipes,saves downloading one at a time


----------



## HeavyNova

randyrob said:


> There should be another release of BrewMate out fairly shortly and I was going thru the giant list of suggestions
> and came across one from BribieG asking for a "Date Brewed" field. I have been working on that but I'm interested
> in what fields people would like to see on the Recipe?
> 
> Cheers Rob.


Calendar feature looks handy. Great to see a good program getting better and better!


----------



## QldKev

What about putting the recipes into a recipeDB on your site.

Then you could build a browse interface into the Brewmate software, it you pick a recipe you like then press 'download' and it saves it to your local machine. Saves importing files manually.

QldKev


----------



## randyrob

keifer33 said:


> All the fields look good but a thought was for a check box where the user can select the options they want to use. Will also donate when I get the chance.



Yes Great Idea, I'll have a go at adding a tick box for each option and greying it out if you don't use it.





So when you click on Calendar, it will select the current day as your Brew Day (which you can change) 
it will auto populate the rest of the dates (i.e. reminds you when to do that next step)
if you leave it a few more days you can just adjust it and it will adjust the rest.

Works quite well. 

Cheers Rob.


----------



## keifer33

Exactly what I was thinking. Looks excellent.


----------



## Xarb

randyrob said:


> I've picked up a new developer (a fellow AHB'er!) and he's got the skills and is very motivated and has been busily plugging away at the changes needed for BrewMate to support Multi-Step Mashing so all i can say is Stay Tuned, you Hardcore AG'ers will be looked after.


I just read this and all I can say is: awesome. I just did my first step mash the other day and had to install the Promash demo to get the infusion calculations. It's so ugly and unintuitive compared to Brewmate !

Great piece of software. :icon_cheers:


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

Well that took a lot longer than first expected!

We've just uploaded the BrewMate version (V1.20) for you to have a look at

http://www.brewmate.net/downloads


BrewMate v1.20 - 14/5/11

Enhancements

* Added Calendar to main recipe screen for Tracking / Logging /Estimating Beer Progress
* Added ABV to text exports
* Added Up / Down Minutes on Timers




also Many Bug Fixes.

As with any release if you find any problems please let us know

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Newbee(r)

Rob - THANK YOU. Beats the pants of beersmith for useability. It has been incredibly helpful as a new AG'er.

I have found after a couple of recipes now that the start volumes are slightly out for my BIAB, so currently the brewday sheet seems to be 2-3 litres below what is required (crown urn 40L). For the grain bill at 75%, I am putting in 33 litres for strike rather than 29.65 and it comes out at the right OG. No biggie though. 

I am sure most people on this site would buy it with Paypal for $5 a throw without a second thought to keep it going - (if you can code it for MAC you may strike some real cash as the equivalent iphone apps suck). 

Cheers

J


----------



## ekul

randyrob said:


> * Added Up / Down Minutes on Timers




Is this to do with the nochill IBU calculations? I always forget whether i save my recipes as i do them (ie adding 20min addition at 20min), or with the adjusted IBU calculations (200min addition actually 5min). A saved minute adjuster number would be awesome!


----------



## Nodrog

Fantastic piece of kit, my free trial of beersmith ran out, and frankly wondered what the fuss was about, heaps of buttons but couldn't figure out how to drive it for the life of me. 
brew mate will be the software of choice from now on.
Was going to be only one request but reached 3....

another one for the no-chill modification though please. I currently add 10mins to any additions after 30 mins to do the IBU calcs ( no idea if this is 'correct'), print the recipe off, and then scribble the actual times all over it. 

Also, i daren't set the pc up in the brew shed, SWMBO would lose the plot over that. 
how would it be to print a brew day 'crib sheet', tick boxes and times for each addition, reminders for jotting down gravity readings and so on.

Ianh's great spreadsheets have a function to record the diameter of each vessel, so when the brew day crib sheet says 25litres of strike water, it also says 150mm deep. 

Great work though, many many thanks


----------



## Bribie G

*Beersmith:*




*BrewMate*


----------



## bignath

With your recent comparisons of Beersmith and Brewmate Bribie, that is very funny....

I agree with you by the way.

You sure can fit a lot of milk into a B Double.. It'd probably go off quickly though.


----------



## hoppinmad

Any chance of a BrewMate iPad app being developed? There's really only two serious apps out there for allgrainers and I'm not totally happy with either of them!


----------



## randyrob

Nodrog said:


> Fantastic piece of kit, my free trial of beersmith ran out, and frankly wondered what the fuss was about, heaps of buttons but couldn't figure out how to drive it for the life of me.
> brew mate will be the software of choice from now on.
> Was going to be only one request but reached 3....
> 
> another one for the no-chill modification though please. I currently add 10mins to any additions after 30 mins to do the IBU calcs ( no idea if this is 'correct'), print the recipe off, and then scribble the actual times all over it.
> 
> Also, i daren't set the pc up in the brew shed, SWMBO would lose the plot over that.
> how would it be to print a brew day 'crib sheet', tick boxes and times for each addition, reminders for jotting down gravity readings and so on.
> 
> Ianh's great spreadsheets have a function to record the diameter of each vessel, so when the brew day crib sheet says 25litres of strike water, it also says 150mm deep.
> 
> Great work though, many many thanks



Next Release has....




and....




I really want to get the No-Chill stuff into the program as much as you guys just don't want it to be a fudge. Appreciate you keeping it at the front of my mind.



HoppinMad said:


> Any chance of a BrewMate iPad app being developed? There's really only two serious apps out there for allgrainers and I'm not totally happy with either of them!



Yes for sure - a Multi-platform version it is in the works! i'll flick some screenshots up when I can.


----------



## stux

randyrob said:


> Next Release has....
> 
> View attachment 47078
> 
> 
> and....
> 
> View attachment 47079
> 
> 
> I really want to get the No-Chill stuff into the program as much as you guys just don't want it to be a fudge. Appreciate you keeping it at the front of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for sure - a Multi-platform version it is in the works! i'll flick some screenshots up when I can.



Mmmm, iPad BrewMate... that'd be nice


----------



## bignath

Rob,

you really should charge something for all the effort you are putting into this program mate, i think in all fairness, most of us would be more than happy to pay for your obvious skills...

Cheers for all the effort mate,

Nath


----------



## randyrob

Hey Nath,

Thanks. Much Appreciated.

The above two features are being added by a fellow AHB'er Barry. So i can't take credit for his outstanding work.

The Multi-platform Version is being worked on by 2 US Developers.

Rob.


----------



## bignath

thanks also for considering having the no chill "button" or calculations or whatever you come up with.

If this comes to fruition, your software package will be a huge leap forward for an increasingly large style of brewers!

Will be following this post for more updates,

Cheers


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

I've added the No-Chill Option / Bitterness Adjustment to BrewMate v1.22 

You will see a tick box on the main Recipe Designer Window. 

It's Available to download at the usual location ==> http://www.brewmate.net/downloads

Happy to hear what everyone things and can tweak it as necessary 

Cheers Rob.


----------



## bignath

Rob,

you are a dead set legend.

my search for the most functional brewday software is now complete.....

Just a quickie, what time frame is the no chill calculation worked out on? Or is it another type of formula...

cheers for all your hard work.

I WILL BE CERTAINLY DONATING SOME CASH TO YOU VIA THE BUTTON ON YOUR WEBSITE, AND STRONGLY RECOMMEND AND SUGGEST THAT OTHERS MIGHT LIKE TO DO THE SAME....

Thanks again,

Nathan


----------



## bignath

Here's a part screen shot of a recipe clearly showing that the recipe has been done with No Chill adjustment....

Once again Rob, great stuff. How many questions about whether recipes posted on ahb are no chilled or not will this feature save, as well as the obvious benefit of being able to much more accurately work out recipes in the first place.

Cheers mate.


----------



## stux

What is the no chill adjustment used? Virtually shifting the additions +15 for IBU calcs?


----------



## Tanga

Is this an Excel spreadsheet? If so a zip download might make it multi-platform. I use Linux, and can use spreadsheets, but not exe files, though I might give it a shot in WINE and see what happens. It does look great from the pics.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Tanga said:


> Is this an Excel spreadsheet? If so a zip download might make it multi-platform. I use Linux, and can use spreadsheets, but not exe files, though I might give it a shot in WINE and see what happens. It does look great from the pics.



Runs fine in Linux - it's a spreadsheet and OOo and gnumeric render it adequately. I'm running it on my ubuntu machine and the 5 1/2 year old machine running a cobbled together bitzer using E17, a little bit of gnome to fill out the apps, and the basic kernel. Both work fine.

Goomba


----------



## Tanga

Doh. If only it weren't packaged as an exe file. Can I get a copy of the xml files/s?


----------



## real_beer

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Runs fine in Linux - it's a spreadsheet and OOo and gnumeric render it adequately. I'm running it on my ubuntu machine and the 5 1/2 year old machine running a cobbled together bitzer using E17, a little bit of gnome to fill out the apps, and the basic kernel. Both work fine.
> 
> Goomba


Excuse me my Lord (respectful bow), are you perhaps thinking of this spreadsheet by member 'iahn':

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ner+spreadsheet


----------



## ekul

THANK YOU for adding the nochill adjustment. You have just made my life so much easier. been playing around with the feature, so awesome!

So glad i clicked on this thread otherwise i would have missed it!

Thanks randyrob, you're a legend!


----------



## randyrob

Big Nath said:


> Just a quickie, what time frame is the no chill calculation worked out on? Or is it another type of formula...






Stux said:


> What is the no chill adjustment used? Virtually shifting the additions +15 for IBU calcs?



Yes that is Precisely what it does, from my research that seems like the thing people do anyway.

I guess the next progression would be to add an Option for "Cube Hopping", Many people around here do that?

As with anything we can tweak it as necessary - just thought it would be good to get something out there. 

Cheers Rob.


----------



## davo4772

Hello all, Can't find water chemistry feature on version 1.22. Is it only a beta currently? 

Cheers


----------



## randyrob

Hello David,

Still a few tweaks and testing to be done with the Water Chemistry Cals before we release it.

Stay Tuned

Rob.


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Hi Rob

Have been having a play with the software and noticed that the strike water temp seems low compared to pro-mash 

In pro-mash I had to adjust the mash tun thermal mass amount to "0.2" to accommodate my system

Any chance of such a variable added to the settings page? 

Also it'd be great if there was an option to print the recipe and brew day numbers on the same page 

Top work 

Cheers


----------



## Filby

Hi

I thought I would put a post up here as well as sending an email on the brewmate site.

Im brewing BIAB but have an issue with how strike water is calculated. The brewmate software appears to use evaporation percentage as a percentage of strike water as opposed to kettle size. This is obviously not going to work correctly as boil off does not change based on volume of water, its dependent on energy input and surface area (vessel size) which wont change if you do a double batch or whatever.

Anyone got any solutions to this?

Cheers

Fil


----------



## homebrewkid

is there anyway to download heaps of recipies in one hit or just go 1 at a time?

cheers: HBK


----------



## Yettiman

Hi,

Is there any plans to get this to run on an iPad.

Would be willing to help develop it, if you do not already have plans to do so

PM me on [email protected]

Love it, just do not have a PC


----------



## rehab

Yettiman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any plans to get this to run on an iPad.
> 
> Would be willing to help develop it, if you do not already have plans to do so
> 
> PM me on [email protected]
> 
> Love it, just do not have a PC


I hope this happens soon. I run all apple these days and don't want to download parallel programs just to get this software up and running again. When I sold the old laptop I Emailed myself the recipe files incase they ever do decide to get it to run on MAC. I hope your offer is accepted Tony
Seems like a lot more people would be able to enjoy this if it became supported.


----------



## slash22000

****. I thought there was finally a Brewmate update. But this is from 2011. -_-


----------



## Bribie G

Apple is evil and seeks to enslave users inside their walled garden.

Now, as a BIABer the post from 11/6/2012 is so true.
The boiloff depends on the applied energy and the surface area of the vessel. When I ran 2 urns (Crown and Birko) which had different diameters I found around a litre difference in the required strike water for most batches and I'd bet that the required strike water would also differ between a Crown exposed and a Crown concealed element.

I use Brewmate and it works brilliantly as long as I stick to around 33L initial water and bugger what the program tells me. However it took me a few brews to arrive at that figure and involved putting marks on the sight tube until eventually I arrived at "the" benchmark for a 5k grain bill with a 60 min boil.

Edit: so nowadays if I am looking for a 1050 wort I can hit it bang on, but I agree that first time or new users might be a bit off for the first few brews.

I can't really see a work around for the problem without complicating Brewmate by introducing "brewing profiles" such as found in BeerSmith where you enter all your equipment. Those complications are I feel the reason than many people don't stick with BeerSmith and go to easier programs.


----------



## Nick JD

Is it possible to have an SG-driven refractometer correction tool?

Why does it need to have Brix?


----------

